# Napwda



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It is up on the website now - revised standards
The new cadaver certs do now include civilians


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> It is up on the website now - revised standards
> The new cadaver certs do now include civilians


hhhhmmmmmmm.....interesting. 

I will be testing this in August at the Billings MT workshop. :smile: 

Not sure I agree with the water portion, but it is not disagreeable either.....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The water portion was in the 2005 standards - I don't think that changed.

I would really to test in October but I doubt I can get off to go to the workshop - I used up ALL my paid time off for the year with my mother's stroke.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I was able to get into the Charleston one in October and my boss was agreeable; it was an opportunity I did not want to miss. I realize I could still set up a test but am looking forward to a full week. 

We will see ............. a lot of work between then and now.
They have added a lot of prerequisite documentation to have before the certification test as well (fortunately I have it all)


----------

